# The best channel cat lake in Ohio



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

IYHO what is the best channel cat lake in Ohio, im lookin for 3 key things. overall size and numbers, and access easy enough for a blind man to get to. mods if this isnt in the right spot move it please, just drop me a pm and let me know where its at


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Riverwader,
From what I have been seeing or hearing Sandusky Bay is the premier Ohio channel catfish destination right now. I know @JignPig Guide has recently posted of great success with large channel cats on the bay. If you have a fishing partner who is able to get you up there I am almost positive you can find success, even from shore considering there is a number of easy fishing access points via piers and state parks but a boat is the preferred method. Current is the key from what I have read. I know that is a haul from SE Ohio. If distance or getting there is an issue let me know and I will personally make the effort to get you up there. Hope this helps!!


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Here are couple of posts from the last few weeks on sandusky bay catfish

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/lake-eries-sandusky-bay-catfish.370131/#post-2949335

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/sandusky-bay-catfishing.369955/#post-2947311


As far as inland lakes go I believe Buckeye and Indian are both producing strong numbers of channel cats on a regular basis. Also Hoover res is becoming an excellent catfish lake for channels, flathead and the blue cat population from all indications is thriving, and seemingly exceeding the ODNR's expectations as far as growth rates and population size. Hoover has a slot where all channels and blue catfish between 18" and 28" inches must be returned so if your intent is to stock the freezer Hoover may not be the best option as that slot limit would make it difficult to catch high numbers of fish that can be kept.


----------



## caseyroo (Jun 26, 2006)

Sandusky Bay hands down! Plenty of easy access, insane numbers, and big channels


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

RiverWader said:


> IYHO what is the best channel cat lake in Ohio, im lookin for 3 key things. overall size and numbers, and access easy enough for a blind man to get to. mods if this isnt in the right spot move it please, just drop me a pm and let me know where its at



For the easiest access and pure numbers it's hard to beat buckeye lake imo. I'd prolly lump Indian lake in there to but I dont fish it enuff. But I do know Indian lake also has great access,and is known for its numbers with an occasional flathead mixed in. Buckeye has a very small population of flat heads not worth targetting. 
From what I hear the muskingum watershed lakes and rivers are great for channel cats and flatheads but access might be a pain in the but. 
Like mentioned sandusky bay is a great place for channel cats. But unless u do a guide or someone takes you in a boat it probobly does not have the greatest access. 
Back to buckeye lake. You can catch 15-24" channel cats ALL DAY LONG there and night. Starting at the northshore boat ramp and state park is a 4 mile paved walk way ending at leibs island boat ramp and state park. In between you have 2 dams you can fish near,a long point with good bottom contour at the tip,and all is lined with riprap going into the mainlake. The rip rap is only a few feet wide inbetween grass and the lake,so you dont have to walk on the rocks to fish right now with the lake at summer pool. On the other side of the lake you have fairfeild beach state park, and brooks park state park. Both with plenty of shoreline to fish. At fairfeild beach you can fish the large cove,or mainlake, and brooks park is a big peninsula with a small cove on one side and a really small feeder creek on the other side. All easy shore access..... 
Good luck!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

thanks everyone


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Sandusky bay. Anywhere else in the state might as well be void of catfish


----------



## MAB3169 (Aug 15, 2017)

Sandusky Bay
Lake Milton


----------



## tkbiker (Jul 30, 2004)

Seneca has good numbers , Plus the fish hatchery is there. This time a year the ponds are filled with channels lol


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Ponds are filled lol


----------

